
Apple's Secret Employee Training Manual - joshfraser
http://gizmodo.com/5938323/how-to-be-a-genius-this-is-apples-secret-employee-training-manual
======
mtgx
The reality distortion field is indeed real. Apple is training their employees
in the art of customer manipulation.

